# New Mice



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Well, they arent brand new to my mousery, but I havent posted pics of them yet, so here they are.

* Splash curly haired (not sure if rex,etc) 

















* Recessive Yellow (or unmarked birndle) 









*Broken Merle

















*Broken Merle Satin (really hard to see the merle in pics, could be banded as well 

















*Chocolate Tan









*
Silver Satin Longhair-Has small eyes









The Handsome men:

*Broken Merle Satin (may be banded) 

















* Black Tan-Going on a diet,lol


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the chocolate tan and the one with the black spot over its eye. Beautiful!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

My tans are all porkers, too! And the bold face spot on the piebald Merle is lovely.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 
Ive never had tans before, but the black tan such is geting chunky,lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The merle with the face spot is very striking; I like him a lot.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Ankali (Oct 2, 2011)

The broken merle satin is very handsome


----------



## matt_m (Apr 20, 2009)

Lovely mice, the merle satin also stands out to me!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks The merle satin is one of my favorites


----------

